# Frequency of Regens dependant on fuel grade?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The quality of the fuel will definitely impact accumulation on the DPF. But so will exhaust temperatures, engine RPM, and the amount of soot left from the last regen. 

One diesel appears to to be pretty much the same as the next diesel in the same geographic locations in Canada. The only exceptions that I know in Canada are Shell V-Power diesel which is a fortified at the pump and Husky diesel that claims to be its own blend. 

I only use Shell V-Power diesel - but do not monitor my regens.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have had regens at 1000 miles and regens recently at 500 miles. My driving is exactly the same, I don't fully understand why it changes really.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I've had 3 regens since I got the SC II, every one has consistently been at 700-720 miles. Mostly freeway miles and mix of diesel #2 and 20% biodiesel. Always regens at Soot Mass (STM) 20 grams.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

lifetime im aboot 80% petro can, 15% shell and 5 % chevron, solely based on locations for my driving.

lots of times stations are filled with competitors fuel cuz of refinery capacity/shutdowns, its just fuel.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Fuel Quality absolutely can affect regens. Think about this: the tiny amount of Engine oil that gets burned can seriously damage the DPF if that oil has a high sulphur, high sulphated ash.. if that tiny amount of oil can do that, clearly a variance in fuel quality can affect soot loading and Regen periodicy. Keep in mind also, all ULSD (without bio diesel blend) requires lubricity additives by the distributor to prevent fuel system component damage. How well that additive is mixed in, how consistently, and what specific additive used could clearly be part of this as well. It will be telling if the switch back shows Regen intervals going back up. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Since there aren't much in the way of standards for cetane beyond just a minimum number, what it takes to label a diesel "premium," etc. it can be pretty hard to judge quality. I did notice a difference in frequency when I moved states, though, even in similar driving conditions. At first, I thought it was just my increased amount of city mileage, but then I drove some highway tanks and still saw significantly more frequent re-gens. In Iowa, I would go 700-900 miles per re-gen with mostly highway driving. Here in Michigan, I have never gone farther than about 450 between re-gens, even when my driving was all highway. The only possibility I can think of for the dramatic difference is that since states have varying requirements for bio content and other specifications, that might be a cause for my increased re-gen frequency.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> It will be telling if the switch back shows Regen intervals going back up.


That it will... Tank was almost empty and I filled up with Esso last night and was sitting at 13 grams of soot with only 200km (124 miles) since last regen. By this point, I was typically around 500 - 600km and would usually get over 1100km between regens. I'll be using Esso for the next few fillups and will report back here with my findings.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

I had more frequent regens on my gen 2 cruise when I switched from regular shell diesel to Vpower. Switched back and have less frequent shorter regens. I guess the additive in the Vpower did not go well with the dpf.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

powermax said:


> I had more frequent regens on my gen 2 cruise when I switched from regular shell diesel to Vpower. Switched back and have less frequent shorter regens. I guess the additive in the Vpower did not go well with the dpf.


Interesting. How many tanks did you run?


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

I did 2 tanks of VPower. 

[/QUOTE]
Interesting. How many tanks did you run?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Wife filled up at the same station, Kroger as many other times.
Sitting at 19 STM with only 70-80 miles since last regen and was at 11 STM by 30 miles.
This is not stop and go traffic, mostly rural 55 mph. 

Another interesting thing is the DEF level has been siting at 15lbs for some time even with multiple regens.
Oil life is at 8% and that is when I added 2.5 gallons of DEF but didn't fill the tank.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Car went into a regen at only 110 miles since last.


----------

